# Alien monster in Panama



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Shades of the Montauk Monster from last year&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

http://momento24.com/en/2009/09/16/panama-youngsters-claim-to-have-killed-an-alien/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Why do people feel compelled to kill things they are afraid of? Geez, if I were an alien, there's no way I'd visit this planet:googly:


----------

